# Is He Safe???



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Is this guy safe towing this 5er or should he have a 3/4 ton or diesel like everyone here thinks??? LOL









VW


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

D1Boz said:


> Is this guy safe towing this 5er or should he have a 3/4 ton or diesel like everyone here thinks??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting trailer, but not sure of the tone of that statement


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Simple way to answer it... Check the weights.....









BTW, a diesel doesn't improve safety, it just puts a smile back on your face...


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't think my lowered bug would have been able to handle the weight.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I wouldn't tow that witha bug, but it's sure a cool idea. I love the 360 degree turn!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Grunt0311 said:


> Is this guy safe towing this 5er or should he have a 3/4 ton or diesel like everyone here thinks??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting trailer, but not sure of the tone of that statement








[/quote]

x2.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would drive that in a minute! The tongue weight on it is probably not that much and people put roof racks on cars all the time with heavy stuff up there.

Thats preety cool

John

The diesel dig was uncalled for.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Is this guy safe towing this 5er or should he have a 3/4 ton or diesel like everyone here thinks??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting trailer, but not sure of the tone of that statement








[/quote]

x2.








[/quote]

LOL seems like everytime someone asks if their truck will pull something, if it isn't a diesel or tractor trailer, you guys tell them no. hahaha I'm all for staying in the limits and being safe not only for my family but the ones around me also, but sometimes it gets carried away in my opinion. Just my .02 cents







It just boils down to using your head and being aware when you are traveling.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

Once you have towed with a truck that can handle more then the load you are towing it isn't such a chore to tow anymore. I think if you ask anyone with a diesel if they would go back to gas the answer would be noway. I have towed with both and going back I should have had a bigger truck. I think with the bigger truck and being diesel just makes things alot easier and safer.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> I would drive that in a minute! The tongue weight on it is probably not that much and people put roof racks on cars all the time with heavy stuff up there.
> 
> Thats preety cool
> 
> ...


There was a smiley and an "LOL" with the statement. What is so uncalled for about that. Or are you poking fun right back??

BTW the beetle 5er was pretty cool!! But I wonder how often the "roof rack" has com a flyin' off!!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

D1Boz said:


> Is this guy safe towing this 5er or should he have a 3/4 ton or diesel like everyone here thinks??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting trailer, but not sure of the tone of that statement








[/quote]

x2.








[/quote]

LOL seems like everytime someone asks if their truck will pull something, if it isn't a diesel or tractor trailer, you guys tell them no. hahaha I'm all for staying in the limits and being safe not only for my family but the ones around me also, but sometimes it gets carried away in my opinion. Just my .02 cents







It just boils down to using your head and being aware when you are traveling.








[/quote]

It isn't that we tell them no or are saying everyone needs to have a "diesel or tractor trailer", just that we point out that they are not within the numbers. These numbers are not suggestions, but rather cold hard facts. And you are absolutely correct about using your head and being aware. Be aware of the numbers, and use your head to stay within them.

And making a dig at someone, and then putting a smiley or LOL after it does not make it right









Just my 2cents


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. I like the 360 deg capabilities. As far as the diesels go, I ... well, I know my family is safer now. Its not just the diesel engine that makes it safer, its the extra tow capacity, increased payload, improved braking, and longer wheelbase, that comes with 3/4 an 1 ton trucks, all which improve safety and stability on the highway.

Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> Thats pretty cool. I like the 360 deg capabilities. As far as the diesels go, I ... well, I know my family is safer now. Its not just the diesel engine that makes it safer, its the extra tow capacity, increased payload, improved braking, and longer wheelbase, that comes with 3/4 an 1 ton trucks, all which improve safety and stability on the highway.
> 
> Brad


Well stated on all accounts Brad.

Cool video!

Look, we're not here to say our diesels or 3/4 ton tv's are better than anyone else's tv.

I will say that most of us have been through the experience with a tv that was lacking and are just super happy with the results our replacement tv's have provided us with, whether they are diesel or not.

I have to say that since we purchased our 1 ton diesel, I would not trade it for anything! It is big, powerful and safe and that's what matters most when it comes to our family and the safety of others on the road.

When a new member comes here asking if they will be ok with an underpowered/unsafe tv, we are going to be honest in our opinions as to what we personally would tow with based on our prior experience and knowledge.

That's all I have to say about that!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Between 18 and 20mpg??? What a heckuva setup!!!

-CC


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Is this RV.com?

lighten up, Francis.


----------

